# Can anyone recommend a body shop near Princeton, NJ? (AKA: don't park near SUV's)



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

Parked next to a dark blue Chevy Suburban in the Quakerbridge Mall in Lawrenceville, NJ tonight. I thought the wide space between the 2 of us was sufficiently safe. I didn't count on the fact that the Suburban driver couldn't drive. As he/she backed out of the spot, the front corner of the SUV hit my rear fender. Of course, he didn't leave a note. Now my car has a nice big dent, but probably no paint damamge that can't be buffed out (I hope). The tail light cover is scratched though.

Please recommend a quality body shop in the Princeton area. Last time I took a car to a bodyshop, they backed the car into something, touched up the bumper cover, didn't bother to realign the bumper cover, and never mentioned it to me 

I swear, it's a double-whammy. First your car is hurt, then you have to worry it's going to get hurt more in the body shop

Your recommendation of a reputable body shop is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

And if you had swapped out your tail light for the clears, would you be interested in selling me your driver's side light?

If you're interested and are near the central NJ area, please contact me at [email protected]. Thanks again.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*body shop*

This place might be a little out of your way but its worth going to .I had my hood fixed and painted by them,great job. they do body work mostly on luxury cars and was also recomended by OPEN ROAD BMW
Garden State Auto Body
Route 27
Edison,N.J>
good luck
vern


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

Vern:

Edison, Rt 27 is not far from me at all. Thank you very much for the recommendation.


----------

